# Bought some Realistic Minimus 7 speakers



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

check out my old skool 'Made in Japan' Minumus 7 speakers.
woot woot LoL
bought for $35.

Anyone know the manufacture year of these ?


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice little buy there. I'm going to say somewhere in the area of 1985, give or take.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

maybe a hair later than 85, maybe 88-90. my dad had a pair of these, they sounded decent.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

generalkorrd said:


> Nice little buy there. I'm going to say somewhere in the area of 1985, give or take.


How do you know ? These first came out in 1978.

Read here - Minimus 7


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Robb said:


> How do you know ? These first came out in 1978.
> 
> Read here - Minimus 7


My brother had the black metal ones for quite some time. I was under the impression that the wood ones were not available unitl the early/mid 80's. These arent ported, so that puts them in early gens, and if I'm not mistaken, that is the redesigned tweeter, so 1985 ish was my guess.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I had a set of these as a young teenager in the 80's except mine were the silver ones. I'll have to look and see if I still have the owners' manual. I really need to clean out my owners manual drawer. LOL!! 

I used them with a really slim silver realistic receiver. 30w/ch. Darn power button broke after a few years and Radio Shack had already quit selling the replacement parts for it. Sold it to my Step Dad!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Im thinking of getting a Rotel RV555 amp/tuner to match these speakers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KJTWwAvUe4


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Robb said:


> Im thinking of getting a Rotel RV555 amp/tuner to match these speakers.
> 
> Vintage Rotel RV-555 Stereo Receiver - YouTube


Neato!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Robb said:


> Im thinking of getting a Rotel RV555 amp/tuner to match these speakers.
> 
> Vintage Rotel RV-555 Stereo Receiver - YouTube


Wait!
Go back to 98.1.......that was Shawn Hannity!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I had a black metal set from the 80's. I purchased them new from Rat Shack in the mall back-in-the-day.

They had many uses over the years. They spent about eight years in my shop. Weather included.

Recently, I was building my little 2-channel rig. Got my first Denon POA 2200, and needed something to check it out with. Went out to the shop, grabbed my little buddies(40W MAX), and hooked-it-up. I could not believe my ears. Tough little bastards.:surprised:

A buddy stopped by. He had to have the speakers. $40 bucks. Gone.

Well worth what you paid, I'd say.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

zumbo said:


> Well worth what you paid, I'd say.


Yup.. plus they are in mint shape too !


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

oh hell do I feel old. There was a radio shack at the shopping mall my parents went to. So while they were in the grocery store I was in the RS shop. I remember those. and the big MachOne. Late 70s is right


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine are actually from 1988.
The wooden veneer/walnut ones were made from 1977-1993.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Robb, have you looked into doing the crossover upgrade? Seems to be few kits on eBay that are supposed to make these speaker sing!!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Old Skewl said:


> Robb, have you looked into doing the crossover upgrade? Seems to be few kits on eBay that are supposed to make these speaker sing!!


I have, but for now I wanna keep these original.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Geez Robb now you give me the itch to restore my Sansui AU-517

Dual Mono Integrated Amp


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Those Sansui's are awesome amps !


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Robb said:


> Mine are actually from 1988.
> The wooden veneer/walnut ones were made from 1977-1993.


3 years off on a speaker that was made 16 years is not a bad guess lol.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey, heres a video of the Minimus 7 speakers I have. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcGG...DvjVQa1PpcFOM-3cl12I0zsSS338q8T9ZGZt4Eea9y80=


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the earlier ones have metal frame tweets. IIRC I bought mine in 1984/85, they had metal tweets.

BTW, if you are looking for a time vampire:
http://www.radioshackcatalogs.com/


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

chad said:


> the earlier ones have metal frame tweets. IIRC I bought mine in 1984/85, they had metal tweets.
> 
> BTW, if you are looking for a time vampire:
> Radio Shack Catalogs


thanks for the link


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Robb said:


> thanks for the link


Sorry for ruining about 4 hours of your time


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

chad said:


> Sorry for ruining about 4 hours of your time


:laugh:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

basshead said:


> Geez Robb now you give me the itch to restore my Sansui AU-517
> 
> Dual Mono Integrated Amp


that is hot sex.


----------

